# Sound magic ES 18 or Creative EP 630 ??



## puli44 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi all

im in confusion in buying either sound magic es18 or creative EP 630.i already used sound magic ES 18 and unfortunately the left speaker was damaged  . so need to buy new one and in dilema which one to buy.

is Creative EP 630 gives better or equal sound quality than ES 18?


Please suggest


----------



## hitesh (Dec 3, 2013)

puli44 said:


> Hi all
> 
> im in confusion in buying either sound magic es18 or creative EP 630.i already used sound magic ES 18 and unfortunately the left speaker was damaged  . so need to buy new one and in dilema which one to buy.
> 
> ...



No ES18 is much much better. What's your budget by the way ?


----------



## debarshi (Dec 3, 2013)

I'd second that, and I own (at least had, for a year), both.... I'm a bit of a bass-head, but still SM ES18 is a whole lot better than EP-630 

Though I've had a few build quality issues with the ES18, nothing worth replacing...


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 3, 2013)

What is your budget??? If it's around 1k, get Philips SHE9700 Headphone - Philips: Flipkart.com

Otherwise, the ES 18 just beats the EP 630s, but they are not really that different...


----------



## ujjwal007 (Dec 3, 2013)

Es18... anyday over ep 630!!


----------



## baiju (Dec 3, 2013)

I recently bought EP630, the bass is not upto the mark, vocals and treble are clear though. Then I had a chance to demo ES18, it has much better bass, but vocals and highs were not so good. If you are a bass head go for ES18. I am looking for a much better option than these two.


----------



## puli44 (Dec 3, 2013)

what about this one Tekfusion Ecoofers In-the-ear Headphone (Black & Ebony)  ??  my budget is < 1k


----------



## sandynator (Dec 3, 2013)

puli44 said:


> what about this one Tekfusion Ecoofers In-the-ear Headphone (Black & Ebony)  ??  my budget is < 1k



Have read has lots of issues with built quality of Tekfusion.

The above mention philips seems good option.

You can consider ...

Cowon EM1[Its considered slightly better than ES18]
Earphones, Cowon EM1 earphone

If you are not much of basshead & want some mid centric IEM then
*Sound Magic PL30* [use coupon "SMPAH" & get it for 1190]
SoundMagic PL30 In-Ear Headphones


----------



## RohanM (Dec 3, 2013)

puli44 said:


> what about this one Tekfusion Ecoofers In-the-ear Headphone (Black & Ebony)  ??  my budget is < 1k



They Suck - Click


----------



## puli44 (Dec 3, 2013)

ok thanks to all .. after long analysis im going for Cowon EM1 earphone


----------



## RohanM (Dec 3, 2013)

^ ok, do post ur impression after getting then here with pics....

Guys suddenly today my *Sony MH-EX300AP* Sounding like a superb bassy.. may be burn in completed after 3 months lol...


----------



## shreymittal (Dec 3, 2013)

puli44 said:


> ok thanks to all .. after long analysis im going for Cowon EM1 earphone



Get Sony MDREX220LP


----------



## hitesh (Dec 4, 2013)

puli44 said:


> ok thanks to all .. after long analysis im going for Cowon EM1 earphone



Good choice !


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 4, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^ ok, do post ur impression after getting then here with pics....
> 
> Guys suddenly today my *Sony MH-EX300AP* Sounding like a superb bassy.. may be burn in completed after 3 months lol...



Lol!!! 
Either that or it's turning into a ticking time bomb which is gonna blow any time soon!!!


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 4, 2013)

puli44 said:


> ok thanks to all .. after long analysis im going for Cowon EM1 earphone



Good choice. Both ES18 & EM1 are identical in signature but EM1 has better build quality ..........


----------



## RohanM (Dec 5, 2013)

puli44 said:


> ok thanks to all .. after long analysis im going for Cowon EM1 earphone



did u receive them? any reciews ur first impression ? are they for bassheads like me ?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 5, 2013)

Which EM1 one you bought? link may be ? there are 2 around 700 and 2nd 1000?

does it looks like china made ? and light?


----------



## puli44 (Dec 6, 2013)

RohanM said:


> did u receive them? any reciews ur first impression ? are they for bassheads like me ?



i have ordered in Fk ...waiting for it


----------

